

JWZ: Interface cruft versus my mom (2002) - shawndumas
http://www.jwz.org/blog/2002/12/interface-cruft-versus-my-mom/

======
ek
I wonder what the really ancient Mac he links to was. The link is broken since
Apple has since drastically redesigned their support site at least once.

~~~
davidgerard
One of the horribly compromised x2xx series Macs, which did 64-bit operations
through 32-bit, 16-bit and _8-bit_ buses to save 10c on a chip. Quite possibly
the most compromised Macs ever built. I used to have one, we called it the
"iTurd". It could just about crawl Mozilla 1.3. We eventually just used it as
an oversized desk clock.

[http://lowendmac.com/roadapples/x200.shtml](http://lowendmac.com/roadapples/x200.shtml)
(scroll down past the script errors for the text)

~~~
ek
Ah, yes. Somehow I was fortunate enough to skip over that. My first couple of
Macs that I remember getting second- or third-hand as a kid were a Performa
640CD DOS Compatible which was actually not bad at all, and had the
interesting property of containing within it a 486 on a daughtercard, and then
later a Power Mac 7200, which wasn't great, though at least had PCI and
managed to avoid the Road Apple designation from LowEndMac.

